# [PORTAGE] emerger un package 9999 (resolu)

## dapsaille

Salut à tous ..

 cela fait un moment que je n'ai remis les pieds sous Gentoo et la ... un truc con ... j'ai lu la doc, mais un truc doit m'échapper..

 Je veux émerger games-utils/gtkevemon-9999 .... j'ai donc utilisé package.unmask mais sans succès .... il est toujours masqué ..

 Quelqu'un aurais une idée ?

.

package.accept_keywords:=games-utils/gtkevemon-9999 **

package.unmask:=games-utils/gtkevemon-9999Last edited by dapsaille on Sat Sep 28, 2013 8:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Peut être car c'est «games-util» et pas «games-utils»  :Wink: 

Au passage, package.unmask est inutile : il manque juste les keywords, le paquet n'est pas hardmaské

----------

## dapsaille

nom di diou de nom di diou ...

 vas vraiment falloir que j'update l'interface chaise clavier ^^

 Un grand merci en tout cas, je commençais à désespérer  :Smile: 

----------

